# i would sure love to accompany you on your weekend fishing voyage..



## aggie07 (Jun 13, 2007)

...be it inshore, nearshore, offshore. im a recent A&M grad, so i cant really afford my own boat right now...but thats why they made this board, right? 

ive got all of my own inshore equipment, but nearshore and offshore..ive never really been, so i obviously dont have my own equipment- but i would like to learn the ropes from more experienced guys.

willing to carry my load of the financial weight :cheers:


----------

